# CPC-A Seeking Employment Indianapolis, Greenwood In



## TjH111964 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am a CPC-A seeking employment in the Indianapolis, In. or Greenwood, In. area.  I am  looking for an internship, as well.   My resume is available upon request. 

Thank you!


----------



## smr820 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Bloomington, IN*

Would you be willing to drive South to Bloomington?


----------



## TjH111964 (Apr 3, 2013)

smr820 said:


> Would you be willing to drive South to Bloomington?



YES , I WOULD DRIVE TO BLOOMINGTON...I LIVE IN MARTINSVILLE!  YOU MAY CONTACT ME AT 317-697-5646 OR THendrickson64@gmail.com.


----------

